# My current project



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

I built a 14ft tall plunger and everyone kept asking where I found a toilet big enough to use that big ole thing!?
so im building one of those too.
The toilet is about 16.5 foot tall and 10 foot long...:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It begs the question "why"?


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Advertising. Im putting a billboard on the back. My property sits on the main highway that runs through here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The toilet looks like a simple wood framing project. But, how did you make that plunger? Is it rubber?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's awesome. It would be nuts if you made it functional. What would that be, 100 gal/flush ... forget demoing the flush capabilities with golf balls, looks like it could flush golf bags. Next you need to build a giant toilet auger.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

the plunger is 6" pvc on the handle and the plunger part is fiberglass. The toilet was much more difficult than the plunger just because of the scale and the shape of the bowl... I plan to stucco the toilet and paint it white.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I wonder how many jokesters are going to attempt to use that toilet. I know I would have in my younger years. Just wait, you will see some idiots posting video on utube of them dropping a deuce in it.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

oh sheesh. that's something I didn't think about...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't let that stop you from finishing it though. Still a neat idea.


By the way, where you at? And would an 8ft ladder reach the lip of the bowl?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Paint American Standard on it.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Im in New Bern Nc. And yes an 8 ft ladder will get you there hahahaha


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm ... got one brewing, i wonder the cost of a flight to NC right now. Lol  Hopefully people won't actually do it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dude! I need to borrow those for some parades ill be in this year!


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks. haaaa. I drag the plunger around on the trailer all the time. Its like a moving photo op most days. people love it


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Paint American Standard on it.


Better yet, if you have a sports team you don't care for you can paint "Home of the_fill in the blank."_


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Pretty creative. I like it, too.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I like it! Can't expect Big Foot to take a dump just anywhere, now can you?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Have you made any progress on the project? New pics?


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Very impressive :thumbup:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Put a plunger that size over my jetter with a sign that if this doesn't work, this will.


----------

